# List your favourite game for each console



## Remedy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi all, I thought it would be interesting to see everyone's lists.

You can only pick one game for each console you have owned / played.

Tell us your favourites, I'll kick it off:
__________________________________________________________

*ZX Spectrum:* Atic Atac

*Sega Master System:* Sonic The Hedgehog

*Sega Mega Drive: *Golden Axe

*Nintendo Game Boy:* Pokémon Red

*Playstation: *Metal Gear Solid

*Nintendo 64:* GoldenEye 007

*Playstation 2: *Final Fantasy X

*PC / Windows: *Deus Ex

*Nintendo Gamecube: *Super Smash Bros. Melee

*Xbox: *Halo

*Xbox 360: *Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare


This was a harder exercise than I thought it would be. It is really difficult to pick just one on some of the consoles. 

Add your obscure, failed and limited edition consoles too.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 14, 2013)

Ooh, OK, I'll give this ago. Try and remember all the consoles I've had and the games on them...

*Spectrum*: O, Mummy!

*Sega Mega Drive*: Hmm, I'd day Golden Axe -- oh, heh, just saw that you've said the same, Remedy. I was torn between that and Streetfighter, but the ability to ride firebreathing dragons swung it.

*Game Boy*: Pokemon Red

*Game Boy Advance*: Pokemon Crystal

*Nintendo DS*: Argh, this is a hard choice. I liked Pokemon Platinum, but then White had some awesome changes in scenery...but just because it was very different to the usual Pokemon plot, I'll say Pokemon Ranger: Shadows of Almia

*Nintendo 64*: ZELDA OCARINA OF TIME!!! Still my all time favourite game. I've completed it about 63 times and that's not even an exaggeration.

*Xbox 360*: Erk. Well I love my free-to-roam games, so I just love Skyrim and Minecraft. But then I do so love Halo: Reach...I think if I had to pick just one, it would be Skyrim.

Quick addition -- played on the *Wii* a few times (and have always coveted one) and my favourite game for that, without a doubt, is Super Smash Brothers.


----------



## Remedy (Oct 15, 2013)

You can't beat a bit of Golden Axe right Hoopy! I was torn between that and Streets of Rage - did you ever play that?

Battling your way through punk baddies and then squatting down on a roast chicken to refill your health...

I missed out on the whole 'Link and Zelda' saga, never played any of them!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 15, 2013)

Damn, that's what I meant, Streets of Rage! Don't know why I had Streetfighter in mind (though that was fun, too). Yeah, Streets of Rage was awesome! Smacking people with pipes and massive muscle dudes who steamroll you. Brilliant stuff.

And ah, you missed out with the Zeldas! Ocarina of Time is just the BEST.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Oct 15, 2013)

ZX Spectrum: Cookie

Playstation: Suikoden

Playstation 2:Suikoden V

PC / Windows: Sim City


----------



## Remedy (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey Anyakimlin - good choice with Sim City for PC, I almost chose Theme Hospital - I must have spent days playing that game!
I never tried Suikoden - was that like Final Fantasy?


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Oct 15, 2013)

Hard to say I hated Final Fantasy VII and didn't play after that -- it was so boring that I didn't feel the series was worth a second look.  Breeding Choccobos (sp??) was the most interesting part.

Suikoden is an RPG and I loved the stories, characters and the bit about building up and decorating the base, collecting the other characters and forming the army.  I actually bought the PS2 to play V and never found another game on the platform I enjoyed.


----------



## Dozmonic (Oct 15, 2013)

*ZX Spectrum: *Halls of the Things
*Megadrive:* Ecco the Dolphin
*PS1: *Tekken
*360: *PES 2012
*PS2: *Tekken 4
*PS4: *GTA V (only find it moderately entertaining, I use the PS4 for movies rather than gaming)
*Atari ST:* Bloodwych
*Amiga: *Lords of chaos
*American SNES:* Mario kart
*Nintendo 64: *King Arthur's World
*PC: *Counterstrike

Atari and PC were really difficult, I could've listed a top 10 pretty easily on each. Some of the others it's hard to recall what games I had or played, so I've just had to list the best memory could conjure!


----------



## Phyrebrat (Oct 15, 2013)

*ZX Spectrum:* Ghostbusters

*PSP: *Everybody's Golf 2

*Playstation 2: *Battlefront 2

*PC / Windows: *TIE Fighter

*Nintendo Gamecube: *Rogue Squadron

*Xbox 360: *Alan Wake

*PS3:* SSX


----------



## devilsgrin (Oct 15, 2013)

*Sega Master System:* Alex Kidd

*Sega Mega Drive:* Mortal Kombat (or Golden Axe)

*Gameboy:* Pokemon Yellow

*Playstation:* Final Fantasy VIII

*Playstation 2:* Mortal Kombat Deception
*
DS: *Pokemon Soul Silver (i only play pokemon on handhelds...)
*
Playstation 3*: Last of Us (atm - but for old time's sake: Mortal Kombat - the new non-numbered one)

*PC: * Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall (to this day, i've still put more hours into this game released in 1996 than any game i've played since... saving possibly only Baldur's Gate 2)


----------



## jastius (Dec 5, 2013)

i collect harvest moon titles.. then i buy the consoles for the games.
i have tonnes of other games, but i always go back to the farm.
it drives my minimalist friend bug eyed crazy for me to have all those consoles. 
(and that i name the farm's cows after his former girlfriends)


----------



## jonsey80 (Feb 1, 2014)

Blooming ell your asking a big question ere...ok best shot

Atari 7200: Asteroids
Speccy: yi arr kung fu
Master system: Alex the Kidd in miracle world
Mega drive_: golden axe
SNES: pilotwings
Gameboy: links awakening
PS1: final fantasy 7
N64: GoldenEye
Ps2: summoner
Xbox: morrowind
Game cube: rouge squadron
PC: civ 4
Xbox 360: mass effect
Ps3: bleach soul ressurection
Wii u: ac4 black flag
3ds: bravely default

On PSP and GBA I didn't like the systems or the games I had


----------



## HareBrain (Feb 1, 2014)

jonsey80 said:


> Ps2: summoner



No flipping way!!! When I saw the thread title I started thinking what my choices might be, and to my surprise I realised that no PS2 title ever captured the magic of that early game with its terrible, terrible draw distance and brilliant twisty story. I thought it unlikely anyone else would even have heard of it, yet I click on "new post" and there it was! Colour me excited. Can we start a fan club?

My other choices:

Dreamcast: Metropolis Street Racer
PS1: Tomb Raider (FF7, Wipeout and Gran Turismo close behind)


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Feb 1, 2014)

I loved Summoner but sure I played that on the PC.  

Oh the Amiga - there was a game collecting trolls which I loved.  And on the Wii I am sold on Wii Fit which surprised me.


----------



## HareBrain (Feb 1, 2014)

AnyaKimlin said:


> I loved Summoner but sure I played that on the PC.



That might have been better in terms of processing power. I remember on PS2 thinking I must be close to a city, only to take a couple more steps and find it ten feet in front of me.

I also remember that in the cut-scenes, the characters' armour upgraded itself throughout the game, but frustratingly, it tended to be better than anything I'd got by that stage, making me think I'd missed something.

One thing I don't remember, which is a bit embarrassing, is what the massive and gasp-inducing twist halfway through actually was.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't remember it clearly enough it was a long time ago.  Children and writing have rather replaced game playing in the past decade.  But I'm pretty sure I played it before we got the PS2.

Suikoden remains my favourite RPG.  Just wish I'd kept the original game as it is now worth four times what I paid for it. Stupidly swapped it for Final Fantasy VII which bored me stupid.   I've been playing RPGs since Bored of the Rings on the 48K Spectrum.

"Would you like to jump off the cliff?"

"Yes"

"Now you are dead would you like me to resurrect you?"

"Yes,"


----------



## jonsey80 (Feb 1, 2014)

on "new post" and there it was! Colour me excited. Can we start a fan club?


Hell yeah! Its the game which sticks in my mind the most from that gen & I would love a remake


----------



## Mouse (Feb 1, 2014)

Gameboy: Gotta agree with Hoops on the Pokemon Red.

Mega Drive: Yeah, Golden Axe was brill.

Saturn: Probably Guardian Heroes. 

Dreamcast: Rush

XBox: Fable. (Though I also love all the TMNT games for the 2-player stuff, lots of hilarity with my bro). Dead or Alive and The Bard's Tale also.


----------



## Mr Fraaz (Feb 13, 2014)

Commodore 64: The Bard's Tale

Arcade Games: New Zealand Story

Amiga 500: Sid Meier's Pirates!

Super Nintendo: Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past

Playstation: Final Fantasy VII

Playstation II: GTA San Andreas

First PC: Football Manager something

Second PC: Medieval Total War

Third PC: Fallout 3

iPad: Baldur's Gate (also on first PC)

Sorry about cheating with the PC thing


----------



## Galactic Journey (Jul 13, 2017)

Atari VCS: Sky Diver -- my daughter can't get enough of it.
Intellivision: Utopia -- the first sim game and Dreadnaught Factor (sorry -- had to pick two)
Atari 8-bit: M.U.L.E.
Amiga: Pirates, yes!
NES: Super Robot Wars 4
SNES: Starfox
Sega Saturn: Tokimeki Memorial
PSX: Card Captor Sakura Tetris (Super Robot Wars Alpha a close second)
Dreamcast: Space Channel 5
PS2: I guess Tokimemo Girl's Side?
X-Box 360: Rock Band 2
Wii: Super Smash Brothers


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 13, 2017)

This is damned tricky.

PS4 - The Witcher 3
PS3 - The Last of Us
PS2 - Shadow Hearts Covenant
Playstation - FFVII
Mega Drive - Phantasy Star IV
Atari (think this was it, it was a friend's) - Double Dragon


----------



## Vaz (Jul 13, 2017)

*Sega Mega Drive - Alex The Kid

Nintendo Entertainment System - Super Metroid

Super Nintendo - Super Mario bros

PlayStation one - Final Fantasy VII

N64 - Donkey Kong Country

PlayStation 2 - Shadow of the Colossus

Nintendo Wii - Pandoras Tower

PlayStation 3 - Metal Gear Solid Four

Gameboy - Pokemon Red*


----------



## Galactic Journey (Jul 13, 2017)

thaddeus6th said:


> This is damned tricky.
> 
> Atari (think this was it, it was a friend's) - Double Dragon



I don't _think_ Atari had DD -- NES sure did, though.


----------



## Vaz (Jul 13, 2017)

How did I forget the GameCube?! My favourite game was the four disc, del shaded epic - *Tales of Symphonia*


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 14, 2017)

Galactic, definitely wasn't a Nintendo system. Can't remember what it was, but I'm sure of that much.


----------



## Bugg (Jul 15, 2017)

Amstrad CPC 464 - Harrier Attack
Amiga 500 - Frontier: Elite II
Gameboy - Robocop
Sega Mega Drive - Madden NFL
3DO (yes, I had one!) - FIFA
Xbox - Halo
PlayStation 2 - Gran Turismo 3
Gameboy Advance - Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones
GameCube - Metroid Prime
Xbox 360 - BioShock
PlayStation 3 - Uncharted 2
PSP - Final Fantasy Tactics: The War of the Lions
Nintendo DS - Chrono Trigger
Wii - Metroid Prime Trilogy
PlayStation 4 - The Last of Us Remastered
PC - The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt

Think that's all of them.  Honourable mentions for various X-COM/XCOMs, various LucasArts adventures, and Resi 4 (on GameCube).


----------



## AlexH (Jul 15, 2017)

Phyrebrat said:


> *ZX Spectrum:* Ghostbusters
> 
> *Nintendo Gamecube: *Rogue Squadron



Ghostbusters is a contender for me on Amstrad CPC. I loved kitting out the Beetle!

And wasn't Rogue Squadron on the N64? I think Rogue Leader was Gamecube. I didn't play the latter, but the former was great.



Bugg said:


> Nintendo DS - Chrono Trigger



I'm disappointed that isn't on the SNES Mini, as it never got a European release on the SNES, and I never had a Nintendo DS.



Bugg said:


> Amstrad CPC 464 - Harrier Attack


I remember the graphics to that being amazing at the time. I bought it from a friend on cassette, but he had a strop and I ended up having to give it him back!


----------



## AlexH (Jul 15, 2017)

Amstrad CPC: Fantasy World Dizzy

NES: Snake Rattle 'n' Roll

Sega Mega Drive: Streets of Rage 2

Super Nintendo: Terranigma

PC / Windows: The Curse of Monkey Island

Nintendo 64: The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time

Playstation 2: GTA San Andreas

Nintendo Gamecube: Super Smash Bros. Melee

Nintendo Wii: Okami

Nintendo Wii U: Mario Kart 8

Arcade: That 4-player The Simpsons game where random people came and joined in at any time.

Best console ever: Super Nintendo

That was difficult. I didn't bother thinking about it too much, because more and more awesomeness kept coming to mind, so a special mention for Perfect Dark on N64. The only easy one was the SNES, even though that has more of my favourites than any other console. I loved Terranigma so much, even ahead of playing another RPG, Secret of Mana, on 2-player with my bro'. I think the SNES influenced my adult tastes too - moving from Secret of Mana and Terranigma to Studio Ghibli, and similar music from the games.


----------



## Bugg (Jul 15, 2017)

AlexH said:


> I'm disappointed that isn't on the SNES Mini



You mean you managed to get one?  Jealous!


----------



## AlexH (Jul 15, 2017)

Bugg said:


> You mean you managed to get one?  Jealous!


Yep.  I signed up for alerts direct from Nintendo, and got one about 2 hours after their alert was sent out. Have you signed up for stock alerts from the likes of Amazon?


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 16, 2017)

Ah, Streets of Rage. I miss some aspects of old game, when you only had three buttons, and one of them called in a napalm strike.


----------



## Bugg (Jul 16, 2017)

AlexH said:


> Yep.  I signed up for alerts direct from Nintendo, and got one about 2 hours after their alert was sent out. Have you signed up for stock alerts from the likes of Amazon?



Nah.  I probably would've got one if they'd been easily available, but I have more than enough other stuff to play


----------



## Cathbad (Jul 16, 2017)

Sometimes I'm jealous that I can't play these great console games, sometimes I'm thankful I saved the money...


----------



## EJDeBrun (Jul 16, 2017)

oh man oh man.

gameboy: kirby's dream world

SNES: Final Fantasy Six

N64: Mario 64

PS: Suikoden 2

GameCube: Super Mario Sunshine

PS2: Kingdom Hearts 2

PS3: Ni no Kuni

PS4: Tales of Zestria

WII: Super Paper Mario

3DS: Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance

Nintendo Switch: Zelda: Breath of the Wild

Looking at this it's so... repetitive. I swear I've played more than this.


----------



## AlexH (Jul 16, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> Sometimes I'm jealous that I can't play these great console games, sometimes I'm thankful I saved the money...


It sounds sad, but some of my favourite memories are from games, though usually multiplayer, which doesn't make it quite as sad.  You could try an emulator, or find some that are playable online. I haven't ever bought a console actually, apart from a SNES of my own a few years ago so my brother could have the one bought for us, and then the SNES Mini recently, which isn't out for a few months yet.



EJDeBrun said:


> PS3: Ni no Kuni
> 
> Looking at this it's so... repetitive. I swear I've played more than this.


You definitely like your Mario!  I wasn't a big fan of Paper Mario for some reason. Ni no Kuni is one of the games I'd most like to play - it has a soundtrack by my favourite composer, Joe Hisaishi, and looks like an amazing game on top of that.


----------



## Cathbad (Jul 16, 2017)

AlexH said:


> It sounds sad, but some of my favourite memories are from games, though usually multiplayer, which doesn't make it quite as sad.  You could try an emulator, or find some that are playable online. I haven't ever bought a console actually, apart from a SNES of my own a few years ago so my brother could have the one bought for us, and then the SNES Mini recently, which isn't out for a few months yet.



No, the main reason I can't play today's video games is because both the "first-person" view and the 3D motion affects my motion sickness.


----------



## AlexH (Jul 16, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> No, the main reason I can't play today's video games is because both the "first-person" view and the 3D motion affects my motion sickness.


That's a shame. Most of my favourites are these sort of graphics:
http://fantasyanime.com/legacy/images/terranVWF.png

Though there are some sequences with 3D-ish motion in that one. There are point and click games, that don't have any of that sort of movement as far as I can remember. Games like The Curse of Monkey Island and Grim Fandango are really good fun (both PC, cheap as they're old and will also work on old PCs).


----------



## EJDeBrun (Jul 17, 2017)

I just happened to think Mario Sunshine WAS the best gamecube game. I played the hell out of that one.

i like the Paper Mario franchise, but I'll admit it was close between that and Zelda: Twilight Princess. (<_<) I don't want to admit how much time I spend on the WiiFit... There really just wasn't that much else on the console!

Honestly, I could keep going for the SNES, PS and PS2. Those were glorious systems. Still, there's great stuff coming up for the PS4 and Switch plus the 3DS keeps me ticking...


----------



## AlexH (Jul 17, 2017)

EJDeBrun said:


> I just happened to think Mario Sunshine WAS the best gamecube game. I played the hell out of that one.
> 
> i like the Paper Mario franchise, but I'll admit it was close between that and Zelda: Twilight Princess. (<_<) I don't want to admit how much time I spend on the WiiFit... There really just wasn't that much else on the console!
> 
> Honestly, I could keep going for the SNES, PS and PS2. Those were glorious systems. Still, there's great stuff coming up for the PS4 and Switch plus the 3DS keeps me ticking...


I didn't like Mario Sunshine much for some reason, then played it years after it was released and wondered why I didn't. Perhaps I expected too much after Mario 64, which was magical at first, and still has something special today (I even tried it with a SNES pad on an emulator last week, and it was great!).

I only played Wii Fit once. Maybe some were hard to find or didn't get much promotion, but I think the Wii has some brilliant games; Ōkami (maybe you had it on PS2?), Xenoblade Chronicles, Super Smash Bros. Brawl, Wario Ware: Smooth Moves (fantastic fun with a few players), Metroid Prime 3, Mario Galaxy 2, Little King's Story, the best multiplayer Bomberman I've played, Monkey Island, World of Goo, Bit Trip...there were loads more I wanted to play, but it was an era when I stopped playing by myself so much, and these days I only really play games with friends. Though I played Breath of the Wild at a friend's on the Wii U, and that's very tempting...


----------



## EJDeBrun (Jul 17, 2017)

I totally played Okami on PS2... Didn't like X-Chronicles. Was too sad to find someone to play Brawl with. By the time WW came out, I'd already moved onto the PS3. Though I admit I did like Mario Galaxy 1 and 2 quite a lot. 

Breath of Fire is amazing. And I'll admit right here, right now, I'm dying to play the new Kingdom Hearts 3.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 19, 2017)

HoopyFrood said:


> Ooh, OK, I'll give this ago. Try and remember all the consoles I've had and the games on them...
> 
> *Spectrum*: O, Mummy!
> 
> ...



Bit of an update to this.

*Xbox One* -- Dragon Age: Inquisition

*Wii* -- Zelda: Skyward Sword

*PS4* -- Final Fantasy XIV


----------



## Toby Frost (Jul 20, 2017)

Amiga: Dragon's Breath, Moonstone or Hunter
Playstation 2: Tenchu Stealth Assassins
Xbox 360: Alien Isolation
PS 4: Fallout 4


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jul 26, 2017)

Toby Frost said:


> Xbox 360: Alien Isolation



I've been stuck on this quite early into the game. I have to find the doc's keycard which I can just about do 5 times out of 10, but then getting away to the lower level without being detected by the alien is just impossible (for me). I think the fact that the alien learns your playing style is awesome, but I've hid in the lockers so many times now, that it just comes stright into them, even if I'm leaning back and holding me breath!

I'm playing it on PS4 and would love if they did a VR version now I have a PSVR headset.

pH


----------



## Lucien21 (Jul 26, 2017)

Spectrum - Chuckie Egg or Back to Skool
Amiga 500 - Secret of Monkey Island 1/2
Gameboy - Tetris
Game Gear - Shining Force (I only had a few games for this one)
SNES - Legend of Zelda Link to the Past
Playstation - Metal Gear Solid or Silent HIll
Xbox - Knights of the Old Republic
Nintendo 64 - Zelda Ocarina of Time
Dreamcast - Skies of Arcadia
PlayStation 2 - Silent Hill 2
Gameboy Advance - Castlevania -Aria of Sorrow
GameCube - Resident Evil 4
Xbox 360 - Oblivion
PlayStation 3 - GTA IV
PSP -Everybody Golf
Nintendo DS - Ghost Trick
Wii - Super Mario Galaxy
PS Vita - Zero Escape
PlayStation 4 - Horizon Zero Dawn
Xbox One - Rise of the Tomb Raider
Nintendo 3DS - Zelda Link between Worlds (or any Prof Layton game)
PC - Best game of all time - Day of the Tentacle.

Overall conclusion is that I have spent way to much money on gaming systems and PC's over the years/.


----------



## Toby Frost (Jul 26, 2017)

Phyrebrat said:


> I've been stuck on this quite early into the game.



This is certainly one of the hardest bits of the game. I found that it helped to make a noise-maker and throw it the wrong way (further down the corridor) as soon as the Alien arrives when you leave the doctor's office. Then head up to the left and open the door there. The narrow passages that are inside are really tricky. Smoke is ok, but I found that having a couple of noise-makers helped (although they do tend to bounce back at you). 

It's an extremely hard game, I think.


----------



## Vaz (Jul 27, 2017)

Isolation is such a great game, especially for a fan boy like me. The devs did a great job with the details, the Nostromo expansion is fantastic.

I've only plated this on my goddaughter's Ps4. She made me leave as I took over her console for three hours


----------



## Toby Frost (Jul 27, 2017)

I agree. The look of the space station is fantastic. I've found myself wishing that the Alien wasn't there so I could wander about and look at things. It reminds me quite a bit of the sets for Outland, a film which has a fair overlap with Alien. 

The incredibly hard timed add-ons look terrific, too. There's one set in a corporate VIP suite, complete with its own cinema, which is amazing. Too bad you can't really see much in it.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jul 27, 2017)

Toby Frost said:


> This is certainly one of the hardest bits of the game. I found that it helped to make a noise-maker and throw it the wrong way (further down the corridor) as soon as the Alien arrives when you leave the doctor's office. Then head up to the left and open the door there. The narrow passages that are inside are really tricky. Smoke is ok, but I found that having a couple of noise-makers helped (although they do tend to bounce back at you).
> 
> It's an extremely hard game, I think.



Dear lord thank you! I've just got out of the elevator. Never made it this far and am desperately looking for a save terminal now!

pH


----------



## Toby Frost (Jul 27, 2017)

I won't lie to you about your chances, but... you have my sympathies.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jul 27, 2017)

Well, I got the keycard, found Dr Khulman, got in the lift, went down to the next level, and installed the cold storage cylinders, then saved it and quit. I was stuck on that bit since July 2016 so I am absolutely delighted.

I may need more handholding later, though!

pH


----------



## Toby Frost (Jul 28, 2017)

You're in the pipeline, five by five! Stay frosty, people.

Now if someone could tell me how to play Shadow of Mordor, that would be great...


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 28, 2017)

@Lucien21 did you ever try Chuckie Egg 2 set in a chocolate factory, Chockie Egg?


----------



## Paul_C (Jul 28, 2017)

As you would expect, I could pick a few for each so I'll try to keep them down to one  

If I went for "game I've played most" then it would be the following: 

ZX Spectrum - Alien 8 / Knight Lore 

Amstrad CPC464 - Ranarama / Elite / Laser Squad

Atari ST - Microsoft Golf / F1

PC - Little Big Adventure 2 / Command and Conquer

Xbox 360 - Mass Effect 2 & 3

Wii - Zelda - Skyward Sword


----------



## AlexH (Jul 28, 2017)

Paul_C said:


> ZX Spectrum - Knight Lore



We all loved that in our house (Amstrad CPC version). My mum drew out a map on grid paper showing all the rooms and the location of the objects, which I still have (and it looks great!). Rare were responsible for a lot of my favourite games right throughout my childhood and into my 20s, so it's a shame they haven't been as good or prolific since Microsoft acquired them.


----------



## Paul_C (Jul 30, 2017)

Now look what you've done - after resisting manfully for a couple of years I've gone and bought an XBox One S, along with: 

FIFA 17 / Doom / Dishonoured 2 (all part of a Tesco bundle)
Forza Horizon 2
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
Witcher 3

plus whichever 360 games will work with it . . . all of which should keep me busy


----------



## Bugg (Sep 29, 2017)

AlexH said:


> Yep.  I signed up for alerts direct from Nintendo, and got one about 2 hours after their alert was sent out. Have you signed up for stock alerts from the likes of Amazon?



Just got a SNES Mini off Ebay.  Loads available on there - it would seem a lot of people snapped them up just to sell them at inflated prices.  Very annoying.


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 29, 2017)

My favorite game is Microsoft Ultimate Word Games (especially Crossword) for the PC!

~listens to the crickets~

Yeah, I know... sad.  But today's video games initiate my motion sickness.  Meh... been dealing with it since childhood... and think of all the money I've saved!


----------



## AlexH (Sep 29, 2017)

Bugg said:


> Just got a SNES Mini off Ebay.  Loads available on there - it would seem a lot of people snapped them up just to sell them at inflated prices.  Very annoying.


My pre-order from Nintendo arrived this morning. I forgot how good Star Fox (or Starwing as it was called in the UK) was, and I only played it to unlock Star Fox 2. I'm not sure about the latter yet though.

Final Fantasy III seems a bit boring - I preferred the action RPGs, not where enemies randomly spring up on you and you're taken into a battle screen. Secret of Mana (also on the SNES Mini) is much more fun - one of my favourite games of all-time. I had it in my head that Chrono Trigger was on this, so that's slightly disappointing. Some cracking games though - Contra III is still superb, Donkey Kong Country (I wish they'd picked DKC2) and more... I'm going to try the Kirby games later with my brother, as we haven't played them before. I wish they'd included 30 games, but 21 for £70 is still a good deal.


----------



## Wiglaf (Sep 29, 2017)

No one else had an Atari 2600? I liked Pitfall.
TI 99.     Pirate Adventure
Commodore 64.  Zork


----------



## thatollie (Feb 15, 2018)

Sega Mega Drive: Sonic the Hedgehog 2
PS1: Metal Gear Solid
Sega Dreamcast: Shenmue (yeah, had a Dreamcast)
PS2: GTA 3 or Metal Gear Solid 2
PS3: Batman: Arkham City
PS4: Batman: Arkham Knight


----------



## MemoryTale (Apr 8, 2018)

Acorn Electron - Sphinx Adventure

Commodore 64 - I can't remember its name, but it was a text adventure that involved trying to loot a dead demon's cave. I remember it was chock full of puntastic solutions, stopping a rolling stone so it gathers moss away from an exit being my favorite.

NES - Megaman 2

Gameboy - Bubble Ghost

SNES - Tied between Lufia 2 - rise of the Sinestrals, Super Metroid and Terranigma. 

GBA - Metroid Fusion

DS - Chrono Trigger - putting it here since I never got to play it on the SNES.

PS1 - Final Fantasy 9

PS2 - Tied between Persona 3 and 4

PS3 - Batman: Arkham City... So far. I still have a bunch of games I haven't played on it yet.


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Apr 27, 2018)

Playstation: Crash Bandcoot.
X Box: Halo & Oddworld: Munch's Odysee.


----------



## Ninjastarfury (May 20, 2018)

I've done every favourite I actually owned.

Commodore C64 - Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Master System - Sonic The Hedgehog
Game Boy - Wario Land
Mega Drive - Streets of Rage 2
Super Nintendo - Earthworm Jim
Game Gear - Shinobi
Nintendo 64 - GoodenEye
Playstation - Tony Hawk's Skateboarding
Old times PC - Doom 2
PS2 - GTA Vice City
GameCube - Metal Gear Solid
XBox - Burnout 3 Takedown
PS3 - Arkham City
Xbox 360 - Battlefield 1943
PS4 - Dying Light


----------



## Sum Dude (May 21, 2018)

NES: Castlevania I
SNES: Megaman X2
N64: Banjo Kazooie
Gamecube: Resident Evil 4, Wind Waker honorable mention.
GameboyColor: Warioland
Gameboy Advance: Metroid Zero Mission, to this day one of the finest games I've ever played.
PS2: Metal Gear Solid 3
Xbox 360: Ultra Street Fighter 4 and King of Fighters XIII and Castelvania Lords of Shadow as honorable mentions.

I'm a bit of a Capcom and Konami fanboy.
They are the finest sidescroller makers in my opinion along with Tecmo for the old Ninja Gaiden games.

Edit: Forgot the Wii: Musashi and Sin and Punishment 2 as an honorable mention

Steam: Probably Enter the Gungeon and Ikaruga, yes I cheated on this one.


----------



## MemoryTale (May 21, 2018)

Ikaruga's on Steam? Must get!

(Maybe this time I can get past level 4)


----------



## Arlecchino (Jun 10, 2018)

Hard to say, but we'll still try.

For Master System, the winner is *Psycho Fox* ^^.
For Mega Drive it shall be *Dynamite Headdy*!
I like puppets. Let's continue ;D.

For regular Gameboy, let's say *Pokémon Red* ;D.
For Gameboy Color, it's absolutely *Zelda Oracle of Ages* (see my avatar xD).
For Gameboy Advance I'll go for *Yggdra Union*.
For NDS it's *Rondo of Swords* (yay!).

For NES I can't remember any at the moment, but I will edit.
For SNES the only one that fits is *The violinist of Hameln* xD.
For N64 probably *Ocarina of Time* (NO WAY! D=).

And for the PSX1 it shall be *Castlevania: Symphony of the Night*!

I think I named all the consoles I regularly played. But, if we count NeoGeo and MAME to this, it's *Twinkle Star Sprites* from the former and *Tumblepop* from the later ;D.


----------



## MemoryTale (Jun 12, 2018)

Aaaand Persona 5 just knocked Arkham City off my top PS3 list. I love that series.

In unrelated news, even after (or perhaps because of) all these years, Ikaruga still kicks my butt for fun.


----------

